# mama doesnt know what to do! Help!



## nursecat9 (Mar 18, 2013)

1st time freshner just had a single doeling about 90 minutes ago. She is not having anything to do with her. Suggestions? Thanks! Cathy


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

first thing I would do is milk some colostrum out and feed the baby....once she is fed and doing ok..then work on mom taking her...baby wont be able to work on mom if she is weak...
for mom...make sure her udder is not hard and painful...some new moms dont understand if baby nurses she would feel better...if her udder is not full and painful then you might just need to work with mom to take the baby...as long as she is not mean to the baby I would leave her in with mom...I would go out every 30 minutes or so and make mom feed the baby...have someone hold mom while you work with baby to nurse...once baby catches on its alot easier to hold mom and let baby do what she does best...some moms will never accept baby and bottle feeding is necessary but then others will warm up to the idea and suddenly you go out to make mom feed her and the baby is aready fed : ) best wishes and congrats!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you sure she is done birthing? Is she laying down or in a different corner than the baby? Has she cleaned her off?
You can bring baby to teat & show her where; pry open mouth (kid wont like it) tickle her behind.
If mama fights then hold up a rear leg.
Mothering intincts dont always kick in right away on FFs.
(Cathy I be a slow typer)


----------



## nursecat9 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks...I think mama is still freaked out some bc she still hasnt passed afterbirth and doesnt like that hanging. She is very full and tight, so we will head out now to milk!


----------



## nursecat9 (Mar 18, 2013)

Nancy, so am I. She only laid down to push her out..been up walking and pacing all day. We will keep trying. Baby sucked my finger and has good suck.


----------



## nursecat9 (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh, and she never cleaned her off. I had to


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok smear some afterbirth or blood or what is there on baby's head & rear end.
Let doe lick your hands, then bring the kid to her nose.
It doesnt sound like you have a reject but she needs to be reminded that the kid is hers.


----------



## nursecat9 (Mar 18, 2013)

So she smelled it after i rubbed the ab on it, but thats all. Had to hold her still to milk colostrum and i helped the baby latch on for a cple minutes. We will keep chugging on.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hang in there, they'll both get it.


----------



## nursecat9 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thought you might want to see the little lady...Ginger


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I would try removing her and baby to a place alone. She may show more interest. Keep trying she will probably get it. 

Btw she's cute!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, what a little sweetie for sure!


----------



## nursecat9 (Mar 18, 2013)

I thought about moving her, but the other goat in the pic is her twin. They never leave each others side. I was afraid she would be more stressed by moving her away from her sister.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Maybe an adjacent pen? Where they can see each other but may draw her attention to the baby. ?? I had one ff that took awhile. I had to clean baby, but momma would lick my hands after. I kept baby in front of her, letting her lick me and then petting baby too. She finally got it. Took hour and half or so before she really got interested. Wishing your girl ***momma vibes**** 

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## olbossy (May 20, 2012)

I agree with moving her now that she has her baby. She shouldn't be stressed as she has the company of her new little one.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Has she butted at the baby to get it away or is she just paying attention? Are you sure she is done kidding? 
I would tie mom or put her on a milk stand and let the baby nurse. The more she nurses the sooner she will lose the afterbirth.


----------



## katiescarlett (May 20, 2013)

Congrats  We had a first time freshener this week who was a bit similar. 

We had to feed the baby initially. Mama took a little longer to willingly feed the baby on her own, even though she showed concern for the kid. We ended up having to hold her, and when the kid was strong enough just letting it find its way. We needed to do that a couple of times but after that she lets the kid feed from her. Good luck


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

all good advice..just wanted to say.....she is cute!!! congrats....


----------



## nursecat9 (Mar 18, 2013)

She was snorting at it and head butting at it, and generally wouldnt come near her. It is raining, damp and chilly here. We held mama and i milked some, and helped baby nurse some every 30 minutes til midnight. Baby was chilly, temp dropping, so I brought her in the house...she is wrapped in a towel, stuffed in my shirt to get warm.


----------



## nursecat9 (Mar 18, 2013)

So mama is still trying to head butt. Guess I have a bottle baby! Is it ok to give some of my other dpes milk to her along with the collostrum for the calories?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I would milk mom and only feed colostrum for at least a couple of days.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, moms colostrum only for the first 24 hrs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yep colostrum for a full 24 hours...then you can feed anothers goat milk...keep her temp at at least 100 before giving milk...she wont be able to digest it other wise...

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/overfeedingnewbo.html


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep if possible keep with mom's milk maybe she will take the baby after she figures out what is going on. If she is drinking another does milk she will smell like that doe.


----------

